# NFS-Shift: Hat jemand auch SELTSAME Probleme mit Lenkrad?



## Herbboy (24. September 2009)

Bitte nicht closen und auf Sammelthread verweisen, da geht so ein Sonderfall eh unter  

Mir zieht es das Lenkrad immer nach links, als ob mich von rechts einer bedrängt und nach links schiebt, oder als ob ein unsichtbarer Zwerg an meinem Lenkrad zieht  das geht 1-2 sekunden, und dann ist der Widerstand plötzlich weg, dann föngt es wieder mit dem ziehen an. Das ganze passiert quasi rythmisch, und auch nach Rennende will dasLenkrad von alleine immer "stotternd" nach links.

Vor allem auf Strecken mit linke-rechts-kombinationen usw. ist ein lenken fast unmöglich, weil mittem im Lenken oft plötzlich der Widerstand weg ist und dann wiederkommt. zB diese Strecke, wo es bergauf und bergab geht mit vbielen engen Kurven, wo man direkt nach Start/Ziel in eine linkskurve kommt, ist es quasi nicht steuerbar...

Auch bei schnellen Vollgas-Linkskurven flieg ich auch regelmäßig ab, weil man grad in der Kurve gegen dieses ziehen ankämpft und dann plötzlich der Widerstand wieder weg is...

Scheinbar passiert das nicht, wenn ich nach rechts lenke, sondern nur wenn ich das Lenkrad ungefähr zentriert hab oder nach links lenke...


Ich hab ein Microsoft Force Feedback Wheel, das schon rel. alt ist. Und es ist bestimmt nicht das gewollte Fahrverhalten, außer NFS-Shift ist gewollt mind. doppelt so schwer wie nascar season 2003, alle Collin mc Rae-teile und GTR2... die Spiele hab ich nämlich u.a. einwandfrei damit spielen können... 

Danke!


----------



## Lexx (24. September 2009)

verwende exakt das gleiche USB-wheel 
und es ist immer noch eines der besten 
konnte in den paar stunden spielzeit bis jetzt
keine unregelmäßigkeiten feststellen..

nur das game macht sich irgendwie komisch..


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2009)

Also, du hast auch das "alte" wheel, aber schon mit USB, nicht die uralte mit gameport? was für ein windows hast du? Wie hast du die Lenkoptionen eingestellt, also Todeszone usw. (vlt. kannst du ja nen Screenshot hochladen) ? 

Und bei Rennende bleibt dein Lenkrad also still?

Dann muss ich mal testen, a) das Lenkrad mit nem anderen Rennspiel testen und b) mal mit dem Lenkrad an meinem Notebook spielen. Entweder liegt es an meinem desktop-PC/windows oder das Lenkrad is nicht mehr o.k... ? ansonsten kann es ja nur ein bug in der kombination mit meiner hardware und windows und dem Spiel sein...


Aber danke für die Rückmeldung, das is schonmal ne Aussage, wenn es bei dir keine Probleme gibt.


----------



## Bruce112 (24. September 2009)

hatt einer ne ahnung wie man über lan zocken kann .

bock auf lan zu zocken .


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2009)

@Bruce: haste du denn schon den patch? erst der bringt auch LAN-Modus.


@lexx: was für ein windows hast du denn? 

Ich hab jetzt mal am notebook gespielt, *da geht es!* Am PC hab ich inzwischen mal:

- Maus und Tastatur abgesteckt
- Soundkarte raus
- Soundkarte raus und onboardsound benutzt
- alles im hintergrund aus, was lief (virenscanner, sony-software...)
- ältere Boardtreiber versucht

NICHTS hilft! 

hab WinXP, alle updates usw. sind drauf... lade grad neue catalyst runter, is das einzige, was nicht ganz aktuell ist (hab 9-7, es gibt inzwichen 9-9)


System: Gigabyte P35-DS3, 2x2GB GSkill DDR2-800, AMD 3870. Eingabegeräte: Logitech G11 und MX518


----------



## ShrinkField (24. September 2009)

hmm, ist jetzt nur eine Vermutung von mir...Ich denke das könnte vielleicht an den Lenkrad Kontakten im inneren liegen, hast du dass auch in anderen Games das ziehen ?

Es gibt ja im Inneren Kontakte zum Motor vielleicht oder auch für Gas Bremse...

Ich hatte das mal bei meinem Thrustmaster Universal Challenge, einmal zu hart in die Kurve eingelenkt, ist innen ne Halterung abgebrochen..dass Lenkrad hatte keine stabilität mehr und ich hatte auch dieses Zerren in Kurven, plötzlich  ziehts voll nach rechts/links und man ist nur noch Passagier..kann mir nur Vorstellen das es daran liegen könnte. 

edit: ah seh grade am Notebook gehts...hmm ich würds trotzdem mal überprüfen wenns geht


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2009)

ich hab inzwischen extra mal vista testweise auf meinem PC installiert - *da geht es einwandfrei*! endlich mal durch ne links-rechts kombi "gleiten" und nicht kämpfen, dass man überhaupt halbwegs die spur hält... ^^

ich installier vlt. die tage mal XP komplett neu, bekomme ein neues gehäuse, das wäre ein anlass. und dann mal als allererstes nach den treibern und win-udpates dann NFS-Shift - dann bin ich mal gespannt. das kuriose ist ja, dass es AUCH mit shift zu tun haben MUSS, denn bei DTM3 ging das lenkrad auch unter XP problemlos... hab ich auch gestern probiert.

wenn das problem trotz XP-neuinstall bleibt, dann werd ich mir wohl windows7 holen, sobald es raus ist...


----------



## Lexx (25. September 2009)

herboy: alle möglichen.. 

und ja, ich hab die usb-version des wheels..

betreibe xp, vista und testweise win7,
wheel funtioniert - da es ja von ms selber ist - unter allen dreien ohne extra treiber.

spiele aber noch ausschliesslich unter vista x64.

an den zonen habe ich nichts verändert.
angepasst habe ich die lenkrichtung, gas, bremse und die schaltwippen.
und ein paar knöpfe..

screenprint gerne, nur jetzt bin ich im büro, abends habe ich gäste geladen 
für meinen morgigen geburtstag.
wenn ich wieder fit bin  schau ich nochmals hier her..


noch eine frage: symptom tritt ja ausschliesslich in shift auf.. 
wars von anfang an so, seit der installation, oder erst nach.. ein paar runden.. ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> noch eine frage: symptom tritt ja ausschliesslich in shift auf..
> wars von anfang an so, seit der installation, oder erst nach.. ein paar runden.. ?


 also, es war manchmal erst nach 2-3 kurven zu bemerken, manchmal schon in der ersten kurve - aber es war nicht erst nach einem unfall, wenn du darauf hinaus willst   und dass es NACH rennende noch am lenkrad zieht, is ja auch keinesfalls normal. 

und unter vista wie gesagt geht es einwandfrei, wie ich seit gestern nacht weiß (mannometer, die vistaupdates runterzuladen dauerte EWIG...  )

morgen müßte mein neues gehäuse kommen, wenn ich es schaffe (bin nachmittags beim fußball), installier ich XP auch mal neu und schreib ich hier auch nochmal rein


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2009)

also, das gehäuse is zwar leider noch nicht angekommen, aber ich hab trotzdem mal XP neu installiert, lediglich updates und aktuelle treiber drauf, dann NFS-shift => der fehler bleibt... 

muss wohl in den sauren apfel beißen und mit ne vistal-izenz kaufen (inkl. 7-upgrade).


----------



## Lexx (28. September 2009)

hat mir lizenz aber nix zu tun..


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2009)

was hat mit der lizenz nix zu tun?


----------



## Lexx (30. September 2009)

herbie: du nix lesta ?


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2009)

ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was du meinst ^^

wenn du meinst, dass nicht bei jedem im handel aktuell erhältlichen vista ne upgrade-option dabei is: das weiß ich natürlich...


----------



## sevi (22. Oktober 2009)

Hab das gleiche problem nur eben anderstrum und mit nem anderen Lenkrad. Am Anfang wenn ich so die ersten 2-3 Zentimeter an meinem Lenkrad nach links lenke, lenkt es in NFS Shift nach rechts. Hab es schon 5 mal kalibiriert und auch die Totzonen von 0-10% alles durchprobiert aber nichts hilft. Hab nen billig Lenkrad von Trust. Und nutze Windows Vista.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2009)

schau doch mal bei der kalibrierung unter windows, ob es auch da falsch lenkt, oder teste mal ein anderes rennspiel (zur not ne demo) ^^   ein gamepad is aber nicht zufällig gleichzeitig angeschlossen?

ansonsten mal schauen, ob es für alles neuere treiber gibt (board, lenkrad...)


----------



## sevi (22. Oktober 2009)

unter windows dei den gamecontrollern ist es auch so. Wenn ich da die ersten 2-5 Zentimeter nach links lenk, geht das Kreuz da ganz wackelig nach rechts,bis ca. zur Hälfte und dann ganz normal nach links, sobald ich die ersten 5 Zentimeter überschritten hab. Ein Gamepad ist nicht angeschlossen. Treiber gibts auch keine. Was mich halt wundert ist, dass es gestern noch perfekt funktioniert hat. Heut wollt ich dann eigentlich bei NfsS die Einstellungen ( Empfindlichkeit) usw. noch einstellen und dann hab ich es gemerkt.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2009)

also, dann ist evlt. was am lenkrad kaputtgegangen... abgesteckt und wieder neu dran hast du ja sicherlich versucht...?


----------



## sevi (23. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habs jetzt an mehreren USB Ports versucht. Hab auch den Rechner mehrmals neugestartet und nach neue Treibern gesucht. aber funzt leider immer noch nicht richtig.


----------



## Mente (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi sevi

wie alt ist dein lenkrad, das sieht leider nach nem defekt aus.
für die Trust Lenkräder gibt es derzeit gar keine Treiber egal für 
welchen ....

lg


----------



## david430 (30. Oktober 2009)

ich weiß net wies bei deinem wheel ist, aber bei meinem kann ich einstellen, dass es das force feedback vom lenkrad und nicht von shift nimmt. das funktioniert einwandfrei. ich hatte zwar net das problem aber mir war das ffb von shift iwie zu lasch....


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2009)

das FF selbst war mir nie zu lasch, aber es ist halt unmöglich gewesen, zu fahren, wenn du wirklich stark gegensteuerst und dann für 1/2 sekunden ülötzlich das FF weg ist und dann auch wieder plötzlich voll da ist.

bei meinem lenkrad kann ich btw weder außerhalb, noch innerhalb des spiels FF regulieren, nur an oder aus.


----------

